# Backyard Terrain Park!



## herjazz (Feb 20, 2013)

if you look on youtube, you can find a lot of "homemade" features. some how-to-build a box videos as well, like How to Build a Snowboard Box - YouTube

there's some stuff also you can find on snowboarding in the summers in your backyard using astroturf and home-made rails/boxes lol...


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gonna watch those with the bro tomoz, this is gonna be the cat's ass. Wish I had some spare bindings, teach him on my old Chopper what with the Easy Rider/ camber combo.


----------



## MattAlfonzetti (Apr 3, 2013)

I made a box for my backyard you can check out the video here
Night Box Session - YouTube

There are plenty of cool things you can make or build.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Some of my backyard park. Variety (and a place to store your crap) is key!

*The ramp*










*The box that started it all*










*Mixing it up w/ a cannon rail*










*And with my ollie practice rail*










*It in winter*










*Cannon rail in winter*










*Took a while to build up the courage for this one*









All in all, it was super awesome. have fun with your's, but remember: HAVE A PLACE TO STORE IT! I may end up having to give it away cause they're sort of an eyesore in the summer


----------

